# please help gyno fast!



## kicka19 (Oct 8, 2005)

i did 2 SD cycles this summer, one 2 weeks and one four weeks both at 20 mg, took 40-30-20-20 nolva, the last cycle of SD i did was about 2 or 3 months ago, maybe longer, i was just shaving my chest and my left nip has a big hard growth under it, it must have came up recently cause i would have noticed it before, its about the size of a dime and feels fairly thick.  Can gyno happen so long after a cycle, esspecially of only SD? i have a small amount of nolva left and just drank 3 ml, should i goto the doctors or is it unrelated? please help ASAP!


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> i did 2 SD cycles this summer, one 2 weeks and one four weeks both at 20 mg, took 40-30-20-20 nolva, the last cycle of SD i did was about 2 or 3 months ago, maybe longer, i was just shaving my chest and my left nip has a big hard growth under it, it must have came up recently cause i would have noticed it before, its about the size of a dime and feels fairly thick.  Can gyno happen so long after a cycle, esspecially of only SD? i have a small amount of nolva left and just drank 3 ml, should i goto the doctors or is it unrelated? please help ASAP!



Sounds like gyno.....
at this point all you can do is live with it or get it cut out.


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 8, 2005)

dam man, like u cant see it at all but when i fondle my nip i can feel it.  i find it strange it happened so long after i stopped and even after proper pct. And a weak steroid like SD i find it hard to believe i got it from. but my tity has a lump so it must be. would nolva now do anything and is it worth goen to the doc? will it grow anymore?


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> dam man, like u cant see it at all but when i fondle my nip i can feel it.  i find it strange it happened so long after i stopped and even after proper pct. And a weak steroid like SD i find it hard to believe i got it from. but my tity has a lump so it must be. *would nolva now do anything* and is it worth goen to the doc? will it grow anymore?


Nope....too late for that now.

Go see a Doc.....just to make sure its not something else.....men do get breast cancer...

I have the same problem from a cycle I did 5 years ago......I will break down and have it cut out in the next year or 2.


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 8, 2005)

dam, what the hell, some dudes r pumpen test in there ass like crazy and i get it from friggen superdrol, what the hell is the chance of that


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 8, 2005)

insurace doesnt cover gettn gyno out does it?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 8, 2005)

for gyno being something "rare" it seems a lot of the guys on here have experienced it. i hope you do see a dr. and preferably one who has experience with bodybuilders. 


 now i'm wondering if drs cop an attitude w people who use steroids and such... would suck if they do


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> insurace doesnt cover gettn gyno out does it?


It should cover it.............just dont tell them it was caused by steroids...


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 8, 2005)

ya, im gona goto the doc and just make sure it isnt somethen other than gyno, it doesnt appear too big as to me needing it cut out but i will if it grows alot bigger and becomes noticable. Im still hoping it will simply disapear and is just some kind or pustule or infection. dam u superdrol


----------



## Stu (Oct 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It should cover it.............just dont tell them it was caused by steroids...


 it doesnt, unless you can prove its seriously effecting your health.


----------



## Stu (Oct 8, 2005)

you should try nolva for a bit anyway, it probably wont go away but you've got nothing to lose


----------



## Mudge (Oct 8, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> it doesnt, unless you can prove its seriously effecting your health.



I've heard of people getting it removed saying its painfull and embarrassing etc


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> it doesnt, unless you can prove its seriously effecting your health.


In America it does


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 8, 2005)

ya, it might hurt like hell if it gets bigger, wink wink


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 8, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> Can gyno happen so long after a cycle, esspecially of only SD?



Thats odd that it happened so long after.  Was your nolva bunk (from a reliable source)?


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 8, 2005)

i got my liquid nolva from AG-guys


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> i got my liquid nolva from AG-guys


They had a bad batch.....................did you see the post on it???


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 8, 2005)

fukn hell r u kidding me
, please post bacth link


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 8, 2005)

o i appoligize, im looken the bottle and this one is from ibenutrition.com


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 8, 2005)

also it doesnt hurt or feel sore at all, but the lump is about the size of a peanut m&m, is there anyway this is just some random thing, i stoped superdrol months ago and im just gettn this now? i hope it somethen else, preferably somethen else that fades away


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 10, 2005)

i remember having a lump once when i was about 14 or 15 (occurred naturally) and it went away on its own.  I donno about this one tho.  If it doesnt go away in 4-6 months it's prolly there for good.  Go see a doc after that i guess....

*Edit* : one last thing you could so is a "gyno buster" cycle of nolva.  I think there was one posted on this board somewhere


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 10, 2005)

i cant find the info on this gyno buster. im gona make an appointment this week to see a doc, i dotn wana cause i dont want to deal with any bullshit lectures about steroids cause chances are i know more than he does bout the shit. I simply wana make sure its not some breast cancer or somethen else i need to take care of. The thing that is pissn me off the most is i wanted to take a test only cycle in about a year and i dont know now if im gona be gyno prone due to this


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 10, 2005)

im just gona goto my doc and see what the hell it is, im tryn to sleep now and my nips r rock hard, this shit cant be good


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> im just gona goto my doc and see what the hell it is, im tryn to sleep now and* my nips r rock hard*, this shit cant be good


 thats so hot


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 11, 2005)

ya, im turning my self on with my tities, i have a feeling my doc is gona have no fukn idea what gyno is, should i tell him i need a hormone test to see is my test and estro r at the right levels? at this point i dont need it cut out but what will he pescribe to stop the growth?


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> ya, im turning my self on with my tities, i have a feeling my doc is gona have no fukn idea what gyno is, should i tell him i need a hormone test to see is my test and estro r at the right levels? at this point i dont need it cut out but what will he pescribe to stop the growth?


If you are clean....and have been for months......no drugs will help.


----------



## MyK (Oct 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> thats so hot


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 11, 2005)

i just find it strange that i am having this shit now so late, maybe the lumps were the for a few months and i didnt notice, but i know hard nips is a sighn of gyno so put 2 and 2 2gther it sounds like i got it now


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 11, 2005)

i looked at my calander i got off cycle july 1st, thats over 3 months ago, idk what to make of this


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 12, 2005)

so i have a doc appointment friday, i noticed some growth under my other nipple now, should i go ahead and order more nolva since i just ran out or should i wait to see what the doctor perscribes? is there anything he will pescribe that will work?


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> so i have a doc appointment friday, i noticed some growth under my other nipple now, should i go ahead and order more nolva since i just ran out or should i wait to see what the doctor perscribes? *is there anything he will pescribe that will work?*


If there is post it in a new thread......I'm sure there others here who would love to know...me included


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 12, 2005)

i know he wont he prob wont be able to pescribe anything to get ride of it, but to stop it from getting worse what will he pescribe? like would a doc pescribe nolva or some other anti estrogen??


----------



## Stu (Oct 12, 2005)

i cant see them prescribing an anti estrogen, in fact i doubt they'll prescribe anything.


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 12, 2005)

so basically i should order my ass some nolva and go from there?


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 12, 2005)

if so whats the cheapest nolva site u guys know, ag-guys is like 55 bills for 30 ml, seems pricy seeing as i got 60 ml for 50 b4


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 12, 2005)

i just found a site that was 60 ml for 29 bills including shipping, cant hurt cause i doubt the doctor is gona do shit, what do u all recomend for dosage, 80-40-30-10? somethen like that?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 12, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> so i have a doc appointment friday, i noticed some growth under my other nipple now, should i go ahead and order more nolva since i just ran out or should i wait to see what the doctor perscribes? is there anything he will pescribe that will work?



use more superdrol dude.. fuck bitch tits..


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 12, 2005)

ya, im gona shoot estrogen right into my tities after, http://ctdresearch.net this is where i found the cheap nolva


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 12, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> so i have a doc appointment friday, i noticed some growth under my other nipple now, should i go ahead and order more nolva since i just ran out or should i wait to see what the doctor perscribes? is there anything he will pescribe that will work?



i dont think so.... im not an expert on the subject by any means, but i think that gyno busters only works right as it's developing, otherwise you have it for good.  Just goto your doc man theres nothing you can do now.... he'll prolly recommend you go for surgery.  Good luck man.

my .02.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 12, 2005)

Some guys my other board are claiming *letrozole* will help shrink existing gyno.  I don't know anything about this compound, nor am i recommending you take it.  Do some research on it and check it out.


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 12, 2005)

like im pretty sure the gyno is still growing, like its still small and it hurt when i touch it, its not visible or anything


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 14, 2005)

so i just got back from the doc, he thinks its natural and just due to my age (20).  This was even after i told him i told a mild anabolic for 4 week, superdrol.  I then asked if nolva would help and he replied that bodybuilders warp many drugs and that i should simply have surgry if it gets till the point i cant deal with it.  fuk that, i orderd some nolva few days ago and plan on taking it for a little, what dosage we talking? Also he did say that surgry was covered under insurance so im dabting just getting the shit cut out so i never have to worry bout this again, especially if i take test or anything in a few year. let me know the dosage if anyone has any ideas


----------



## Stu (Oct 14, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> so i just got back from the doc, he thinks its natural and just due to my age (20). This was even after i told him i told a mild anabolic for 4 week, superdrol. I then asked if nolva would help and he replied that bodybuilders warp many drugs and that i should simply have surgry if it gets till the point i cant deal with it. fuk that, i orderd some nolva few days ago and plan on taking it for a little, what dosage we talking? Also he did say that surgry was covered under insurance so im dabting just getting the shit cut out so i never have to worry bout this again, especially if i take test or anything in a few year. let me know the dosage if anyone has any ideas


 
 try 60mg ED


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ed?


----------



## Stu (Oct 14, 2005)

every day


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 15, 2005)

since im pretty sure my insurance wil cover surgry i figure i may as well get it, anyone have the surgry and how was it post?


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> since im pretty sure my insurance wil cover surgry i figure i may as well get it, anyone have the surgry and how was it post?


nope but I will be getting it in the next year also...............will post all the ugly facts when I do it.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 16, 2005)

There used to be a thread on an older board about a guy that removed his gyno himself. It had pictures and everything. crazy...


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 16, 2005)

hahaha, wow, thats redic


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 19, 2005)

so i heard that if you tell your doc that you have a history of male breast cancer in your family the insurance must cover it. i have no history of cancer but if i say i do will they be able to check up on it at all? i plan on calling the surgeons office either 2day or 2marro and i wana get my story straight.


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 19, 2005)

just made my doc appointment, nov 17th, i guess the lady told me i just walk in, the doc will look at it and if it isnt too bad he will cut it out right then, im soupt, the shit hurts now and i need nolva


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 19, 2005)

It is surgery. You don't just stop by your doctor's office to have your breasts removed.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 19, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> just made my doc appointment, nov 17th, i guess the lady told me i just walk in, the doc will look at it and if it isnt too bad he will cut it out right then, im soupt, the shit hurts now and i need nolva


 You do realize that he's not removing an ingrown toenail right? He's cutting you open, and removing fatty deposits, then sewing you back up all while you are anesthetised. You can't just run back to the gym the next day. After the surgery, you will have to wear a surgical compression garment, and it can possibly take up to six months to heal completely.


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 19, 2005)

what i was told over the phone was that if it isnt to big he will do a local anethesia right there on the spot and cut it out, if he feels it is to big i will go back for surgery. Its not noticable right now but it keeps growing, idk what to say except what i was told.


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 19, 2005)

it aint a breast yet, its like the size of a marble


----------



## Nachez (Oct 19, 2005)

i thinkin im getting gyno 
but then again im also fat ATM
went on a  6 week bulking cycle!!

ate like a horse!
also have a 38 inch waist 
could just be body fat?
what do you all think?


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 19, 2005)

What kind of bulking cycle?  What was your PCT like (if any at all)? Were you "fat" during the cycle?  "Fat" people tend to develope gyno easilier than lean people.


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 21, 2005)

i honestly dont think there is a worse tasting supplement than liquid nolva


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

Nachez said:
			
		

> i thinkin im getting gyno
> but then again im also fat ATM
> went on a  6 week bulking cycle!!
> 
> ...


I think you're fat.


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 24, 2005)

i can not wait to get this cut out, it is under my other nipple and really bothers the hell outa me, november 17th cant come any sooner


----------



## kicka19 (Nov 20, 2005)

went to the surgeon a few days ago, he told me that insurance will cover surgry most likely but that i will have to get one done at a time.  My left nip seems to have stopped growing by my right is still.  Im prob gona get the surgry in a month or 2 but i think im gona wait untill this shit stops growing.  Im 20 now (21 in 2 months) so i think this shit is just hormonal, about 2 or 3 months ago i got really fuckn hairy and then the bitch tits came, i think i had a natural spike in my test levels and a following spike in estrogen levels.  Everyone has been comenting lately that i look like a truck now, i didnt really notice the growth but i think i had a real big growth spurt of muscle over there past few months due to the surge in hormone levels. anyway im goen to head out now but surgry looks like best option


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 21, 2005)

You sure the Superdrol had nothing to do with it?


----------



## kicka19 (Nov 21, 2005)

idk, it may have, it was a few months after tho so idk


----------

